# Norman Clinton Hale sentenced to five years in slaying of federal officer



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.macon.com/2012/03/20/195...l-officer.html#storylink=omni_popular#wgt=pop


----------



## dtala (Mar 23, 2012)

he should of gotten more.....


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 23, 2012)

Yep.  That is shameful.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 23, 2012)

Travesty of justice.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 24, 2012)

the accidental shooting was bad enough but for leaving him there to die that man doesnt deserve to ever see the light of day again. I would guess though if the victims family is anything like mine he will spend the rest of his life looking over his shoulder


----------



## Boar Hog (Mar 24, 2012)

Any decent person wouldn't leave a dog to suffer without trying to render aid of some kind. Clint, I hope you see those bloody wounds every night when you close your eyes and think about what you've done to officer Upton's wife and children. It looks like you got away with murder.


----------



## nkbigdog (Mar 25, 2012)

HOGDOG76 said:


> the accidental shooting was bad enough but for leaving him there to die that man doesnt deserve to ever see the light of day again. I would guess though if the victims family is anything like mine he will spend the rest of his life looking over his shoulder




I agree!! Tragedy for the officer and his family. Pray'er sent


----------



## John I. Shore (Mar 25, 2012)

What a crying shame.  I can't even begin to understand how they could let that man lay there and die.  I agree with you hogdog76.

John I.


----------



## Gulfin (Mar 28, 2012)

Unbelievable! Bad enough just pointing the gun and then pulling the trigger. It just got worse from there.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Mar 28, 2012)

Where is the national outrage and condemnation of this shooting like we are seeing in Sanford, Fl. right now. My prayers for the officers and shooters families. A tragedy


----------



## gobblin thunder 57 (Mar 28, 2012)

Wait a minute. According to this article Hale wasn't the first one to get the body and there were 3 other people hunting. When the first man got there the officer was still alive. Why would none of them call 911 when he refused to. This article doesn't even say they called or tried to help the officer. IMO they are just as guilty and should all be locked up and lose their hunting privileges for life! This just makes me sick.


----------



## Boar Hog (Mar 30, 2012)

gobblin thunder 57 said:


> Wait a minute. According to this article Hale wasn't the first one to get the body and there were 3 other people hunting. When the first man got there the officer was still alive. Why would none of them call 911 when he refused to. This article doesn't even say they called or tried to help the officer. IMO they are just as guilty and should all be locked up and lose their hunting privileges for life! This just makes me sick.



Amen brother!!!


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Apr 1, 2012)

- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -. Sorry human! Karmma is a witch!!!!!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 1, 2012)

HOGDOG76 said:


> the accidental shooting was bad enough but for leaving him there to die that man doesnt deserve to ever see the light of day again. I would guess though if the victims family is anything like mine he will spend the rest of his life looking over his shoulder




I couldn't agree more...the guy is no better then a murder IMO. What was an accident (which still shouldn't have happened) turned into letting a man lay in his own blood and die while four people knew about it.


----------



## Budda (Apr 8, 2012)

Tragic accident.  Judge gave him 5 wonderful years.  That's the justice system fer ya.  Maybe if'n judges would be a bit more strict, folks would stop acting a fool.  There again booze will affect yer future.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jul 16, 2012)

*Sorry*

Just plain sorry / lazy , no good  ( hunters )  people 
  
 hope all 4 of them  never sleep again and never never enjoy hunting again    
  had heard this story , but never new dnr guy was still alive when they got to him   
 jmho   w/t


----------



## Boar Hog (Jul 16, 2012)

He is spending his "vacation" in a minimum security federal correctional institution in the beautiful city of Miami. Most likely bragging to his bunkmates about his crime to prevent being rolled. Inmates love anyone who kills a leo!


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 16, 2012)

It is truly tragic for all the families involved, but I am in agreement with pretty much all the above................. I just cant imagine how one could let a man die like that...............cant figure it out


----------



## bigelow (Jul 17, 2012)

what a shame wish it never happened....but he should have gotten a harsher sentance


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 17, 2012)

this guy deserves more jail time for not rendering aid, makes you wonder if it was an accident. Anybody else at the scene who did not call 911 is guilty,too.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 17, 2012)

Mr. Hale can be very thankful that it was not my son he shot.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 17, 2012)

*I agree*



JustUs4All said:


> Mr. Hale can be very thankful that it was not my son he shot.



   XX100    Mr. Hale pulled the trigger, but i 
      blame all who where there for not saving the ranger.

   Hope to never meet them face to face.


----------



## waddler (Jul 19, 2012)

I think all of them should be given Life without parole,  put on work release, wear a ankle thing, live at home under house arrest and forced to give 1/2 their gross salary to the warden's family for the entire sentence. Ban them from owning or using a firearm for the length of the sentence. I don't want to pay for their food, shelter, medicine, etc. for a token prison sentence.

It does not sound like he was even convicted of a felony.
Why wouldn't the DA go after a more serious charge?

If this is the whole story,

That was murder, a terrible miscarriage of justice.


----------



## tail_slider3d (Jul 20, 2012)

In many accidental negligent cases if the DA is to pursue the case to the highest degree then he loses.  Im by no means saying that this is right I'm just trying to tell you more than likely why the DA did what he did.  As disgusting as the actions were after finding they had shot someone the crime itself would be best tried as manslaughter.  There is reasonable grounds for murder but as how much as I would like to see it you might or might not get that conviction 

With all of that said my prayers go out to everyone involved in this tragic accident.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 22, 2012)

Hale did not accidentally pull the trigger. Hale did not accidentally fail to render aid to the man he shot. Hale and his accomplices did not accidentally leave the scene for hours after killing the man.

This was no accident.


----------



## tail_slider3d (Jul 22, 2012)

Hale did not knowingly pull the trigger on a person either just as drunk drivers dont purposefully wreck into others.
Not arguing that their actions werent disgusting just that prosecution is mote likely to be carried out on the manslaughter level.  If prosecuted at a capital murder level judgement would have been less likely to find the defendents guilty and the could have walked free.


----------



## tail_slider3d (Jul 22, 2012)

With that said I also believe that the justice system is broken and murder is the appropriate charge.  But until it is reformed we must work within the confins of the law


----------



## waddler (Jul 23, 2012)

tail_slider3d said:


> Hale did not knowingly pull the trigger on a person either just as drunk drivers dont purposefully wreck into others.
> Not arguing that their actions werent disgusting just that prosecution is mote likely to be carried out on the manslaughter level.  If prosecuted at a capital murder level judgement would have been less likely to find the defendents guilty and the could have walked free.



Doesn't their action of deliberately letting him bleed out come into play?

quote:
"Both Flores and McGouirk testified that Hale went to check for himself and refused to call 911 immediately after seeing he had shot someone.

Hale called 911 but only after going to a nearby hunting camp and returning to the scene of the shooting later in the night, McGouirk said.

If Hale had put pressure on Upton’s wound to slow his bleeding while someone else called 911, the officer could have lived, medical expert Dr. John Holcomb testified."


----------

